# vaginal irritation from antibiotics-HELP!!



## ds0910

I was wondering if any of you ladies have had this? I had a pretty bad UTI a couple weeks ago and had to take two different antibiotics to get rid of it. NOW my girly place is so sore and itchy I can't even walk properly! It is also red and swollen a little!:blush: Needless to say I am completely miserable. I called my GP as my OB is an hour away, and they prescribed me a med that I wasn't very sure about so I called my OB office and they said it was NOT recommended during pregnancy and they have called me something else in but I won't be able to get it for a few more hours and I am sure it won't work immediately, so I am wondering if any of you know of anything that is safe I can do for relief in the meantime? I am desperate!


----------



## AlvysGrl

you most likely caught a yeast infection...taking antibiotics will do that because it kills off all of your bacteria even your "good" bacteria that keep the yeast at bay...call your Dr and get a Script for it..good luck hun:)


----------



## AlvysGrl

I just realised you said you called your dr already:/ Vagisil may help but i am unsre if it is okay to use in pregnancy...:(


----------



## ds0910

Yes that is my delima. I figured it was a yeast infection from the meds as I know what too many antibiotics can do, but I just don't know what is safe for me to do to try to get some comfort while whatever the dr called in takes effect. AHHHHHH THIS SUX!


----------



## akblaze

I'm sorry, no fun! I also have a yeast infection right now, only don't have any symptoms.. just wanted to pass on what the pharmacist told me..
My OB prescribed this cream I have to use nightly and the pharmacist said most women notice relief after that first night. I hope you get to feeling better soon!! :flower:


----------



## keela

Most OTC. creams for yeast are safe. Monostat is fine but may burn since your skin is so tender. Plain yogurt applied externally can make it feel better. And vagisil is fine as long as you only use it outside. Vagisil should never be applied internally.
Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## StranjeGirl

I would find a health food store that carries femdophilus. It is a probiotic specifically for vaginal health and is in the refrigerated section. It is great for getting rid of and preventing infections. It says check with a dr in pregnancy, so you'd have to check first, but my dr said it was fine to take.


----------



## LizziesMama

I have had dozens of yi's until I figured out that I have to take diflucan every time I'm on an antibiotic and I cannot take bcp's because they change vaginal ph and in my case allowed ueast to over grow.

I have tried everything on the internet, but I'm not sure which remediez would be pregnancy approved. I will say, however tempting it may be to sit in a warm bath don't! That gives the yeast a good enviornment to grow.

One thing that helped me is to blow your girl parts dry with a blow dryer after a shower. If you ise soap make sure it's unscented. Sitting on an ice pack will give you relief if you feel like you're on fire. My dr. also said to makes sure you're putting cream on the outside too, because that's where most discomfort is and waiting fpr it to work from the inside will delay relief.


----------



## LizziesMama

I'll also add that my dr. told me the reason monistat burns is because it contains alcohol. But I believe monistat 7 is ok in pregnancy. Whatever your dr. prescribes will probably be stronger though.


----------



## ds0910

Ok well my OB called me in Terconazole cream. I used it lastnight and also wiped some of the cream externally and was still pretty miserable when I went to bed. Woke up this morning though and feel like a new woman!:flower:
Thanks for the help ladies!!


----------



## MrMom2k

You should avoid sugars, refined carbs, and grains if you don't want it to come back. These are the type of foods that yeast thrives on. Atleast limit them for 1 week. Also I would recommend you check out https://www.yeastinfecion.org to see other ways you can avoid this in the future.


----------



## aegle

Glad you're feeling better :)
Yeast infections are terrible. I think I'd rather be throwing up than deal with the itchy-painfulness.


----------



## ds0910

MrMom2k said:


> You should avoid sugars, refined carbs, and grains if you don't want it to come back. These are the type of foods that yeast thrives on. Atleast limit them for 1 week. Also I would recommend you check out https://www.yeastinfecion.org to see other ways you can avoid this in the future.

I am not prone to them. I realize we are all MORE prone to them right now being pregnant, but this one came on from all the antibiotics I had to take for that UTI. Thank you though, I appreciate the info:flower:


----------



## MrMom2k

ds0910 said:


> MrMom2k said:
> 
> 
> You should avoid sugars, refined carbs, and grains if you don't want it to come back. These are the type of foods that yeast thrives on. Atleast limit them for 1 week. Also I would recommend you check out https://www.yeastinfecion.org to see other ways you can avoid this in the future.
> 
> I am not prone to them. I realize we are all MORE prone to them right now being pregnant, but this one came on from all the antibiotics I had to take for that UTI. Thank you though, I appreciate the info:flower:Click to expand...

No problem and keep us updated


----------



## Laurakiaora

Sounds like you have thrush.

I had a UTI ;ast week and was put on antibiotics, which gave me thrush. I've had it for a week now and only managed to get a prescription to sort it out today :(

I didn't have the usual nasty stuff coming out, just everything externally was swollen, red and itchy. I'm off to have a shower and use my pessary. Blah.


----------

